# Nikon to launch D800 D4 this Month?



## Flake (Aug 2, 2011)

Well according to Thom Hogan Nikon will announce these two 24th August with delivery late this year. Why's it important to us? Well a certain other rumour which suggested Canon was holding back the 5D MkIII and the 1Ds MkIV because of a lack of direct competition from Nikon.

If these two are launched this month can the two long awaited Canon rivals be far behind?

http://www.bythom.com/


----------



## bikersbeard (Aug 2, 2011)

I think the 1Ds IV will be anounced around September, the 5DMKIII around easter next year..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sure Canon is well aware of what Nikon is doing, and the reverse is true as well. The companies are able to gather information about each other. They do not publish it, of course, or their sources would be in trouble.

So, Yes. I expect that we will see new competiting cameras. 

The Nikon announcement for august has been rumored for several months now, and they do leak this type of information well in advance.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, I expect Canon to announce 1 body either end of Aug or early September - Nikon / Sony / Canon sometimes have a nack of launching & annoucing quite close to each other, so I expect something within a week or so. Nikon normally announce & can ship quite quickly, Canon announce then ship months later 

Given Nikon Rumors & Thom seem to indicate the D4/D400 and not the D4X, I would guess that Canon intend the IDs IV and perhaps another in the G series, and will release the 5D MK III next year (so one does not steal the other's thunder) , but hey we could all be pleasantly surprised - and guessing is just that - no more likely or unlikely to be correct 

As mentioned, there is an uncanny likelihood of similar features across Canon & Nikon bodies which comes across like inside information...


----------



## Dr.Jones (Aug 2, 2011)

Those of us waiting for announcements of the 5DIII and 1DsIV. Could sure hope so, that this Nikon announcement rumor i true. IF it is, it would probably "force" Canon to put up with some announcements as well. Which I would be very happy to see! 

To me it seems most reasonable that Canon launches the 1DsIV first, but it depends on the Nikon announcements as well. Though it for me would be best to see a 5DIII first! 

Like many others i'm waiting for the 5DIII


----------



## Flake (Aug 2, 2011)

There's another rumour floating around of a Canon announcement on the 18th August (come on CR you should be telling us these!). Maybe a DSLR or two then?


----------



## Dr.Jones (Aug 2, 2011)

Flake said:


> There's another rumour floating around of a Canon announcement on the 18th August (come on CR you should be telling us these!). Maybe a DSLR or two then?



Yes they should! (Psst. where have you read this?)


----------



## WarStreet (Aug 2, 2011)

As said on an other thread, Sony are expected for a big announcement 23/24 Aug, but rumors says there won't be any FF cameras yet.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 3, 2011)

So the conspiracy theorist in me is wondering, was the Gigapan leak accidental? Nikon's D4 announcement seems to be a bit more concrete and possible than canon's 1Ds4.

"So why wouldn't I buy a D4 on release? Ah that's right, because the 1Ds4 is just around the corner, right, Gigapan already have a casing for it, it's not far off, I won't buy that D4 until I see what canon have to offer..."


----------



## ronderick (Aug 3, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> As said on an other thread, Sony are expected for a big announcement 23/24 Aug, but rumors says there won't be any FF cameras yet.



You mean the Alpha-900/850 replacement? The rumored Alpha-77 should be due soon - otherwise they'll really have a big gap in the ff market.

Good thing to see that things are on the move again... D4 vs. 1Ds4 vs. Alpha77. 8)


----------



## WarStreet (Aug 3, 2011)

ronderick said:


> WarStreet said:
> 
> 
> > As said on an other thread, Sony are expected for a big announcement 23/24 Aug, but rumors says there won't be any FF cameras yet.
> ...



D4 vs. 1Ds4 vs. Alpha77 ?? , Yes and the A77 wins hand down  

I think Sony will be the last to show their new FF cameras which are rumored to release a high res (~40mp) and one low res (~24mp). But who knows what will happen, maybe they will release one of these FF, late this year, and the other one early next year. Seems we are going to have an interesting month.


----------

